# Fathers Day Family Reunion



## markeli (Jun 19, 2006)

Every fathers day my wifes family has their family reunion and this year and next year she is in charge of it. This year we went to Lava Hot Springs, ID. 135 family members showed up, and I smoked 16 pork butts ( pulled pork ) with home made bbq sauce served on the side and everyone brought a ton of pot luck dishes and deserts, after all that everyone was stuffed and I was told I will be fixin the meat for all of the future reunions. No one has ever done true bbq before for the reunion. I guess I realy stepped into that one didn't I LOL.


----------



## Dutch (Jun 20, 2006)

Mark, glad things turned out well for you and that you and the Mrs. made it back home same.

How did the shoulder hold up?


----------



## markeli (Jun 20, 2006)

I think I over did it but I think this to shall pass with time. I always forget what I am not suppose to do until it is to late. oh well we had lots of good eats though.


Mark


----------

